# Slingbow From Pete Hogan



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I received my Brass slingbow from Pete Hogan today. What a beautiful copy of a classic. The workmanship is just Gorgeous. Thanks Pete, I will enjoy this for a long time. If you have not done business with Hogan Castings I would highly recommend that you do. Thanks again Pete -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy Cow!! That is absolutely a stunner. I think it may be the most stunning Hogan casting I have seen. I believe it is because is a composite of features, Brass, smooth and shiny, the cross hatching, a classic design, the pegs (sorry don't remember what they are called) and what ever things my mind isn't acknowledging why the affect was as dramatic.

Again, a stunner!! Oh, another thing, the name in script and patent lettering adds another appreciative effect.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

And Tex, you did the catty and Pete Hogan right by the excellent photograph.

Just looking at it illicits in me a desire for one. I know it may not grab everyone the same but it grabbed me.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> And Tex, you did the catty and Pete Hogan right by the excellent photograph.
> 
> Just looking at it illicits in me a desire for one. I know it may not grab everyone the same but it grabbed me.


I feel like I entered the Garden of Eden and; "it was desirable to look upon and ...I began eating of it".


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very cool, Pete did it again, makes my original look shabby in comparison..


----------



## oldnslow (Feb 25, 2011)

What a spectacular piece of craftsmanship....the original and the copy!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Way too pretty to shoot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Excellent! Congratulations, Tex.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

CANVAS


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

that is a beaut, love it. He has a great product


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

That ia a veey sexy looking sling, Ray is right, it calls out to you. Beautiful finish, pure quality, nice work Pete and family. Congrats Bill, it couldn't have a better home.
Philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, that is gorgeous, Congrats TEX, Another excellent job of Pete


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks evey one for your kind comments,Our vintage repo range has been made all the more easyer to put together due to the kind help of Tex and Harps
This is just our way of saying thankyou for there help.After talking to Tex about our flat bands for our vintage repos he was very honourable in suggesting that we may be best in talking to Gary flatband miller
Who as kindely taken the task of making our band sets for the vintage repo range just all round top men .and we now have even more confidence that the vintage range will now go from strength to strength.
One HAPPY UK catapult/slingshot maker


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW


----------

